# Elections would you vote?



## Jungle_Fever1 (Mar 26, 2011)

If it was not compulsory to vote, Would you?

I Personally only vote so i dont get a fine and so i have more money for snakes hehehehe, and i honestly dont care about who is going to screw us over next....
The money they spend on the Elections could also be used for something better.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 26, 2011)

It's only compulsory to vote if you enroll.

I didn't and I'm never voting.


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 26, 2011)

if i didnt have to i wouldnt vote , because lets face it - it duznt matter who gets into power because either way there going to lie and screw u over in some way .


----------



## abnrmal91 (Mar 26, 2011)

Peoples vote counts everyone of them. I just wish we had better people to vote for. Barry O Farrel is going to sell as many public assets as possible. They are looking at selling all public transport maintenance. They want to separate themselves from the bad publicity that comes from the occasionally late train/bus. They also want to then blame a private company for failures and then fine the companies for not meeting targets. I work for railcorp as a fitter and I can say with a great degree of certainty that they will try and sell the maintenance before the next election.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 26, 2011)

Jannico said:


> It's only compulsory to vote if you enroll.
> 
> I didn't and I'm never voting.



Same here


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 26, 2011)

Im such a political weirdo that I could never give up voting!
...I get so into it all. it's rather sad really....I think it's just my utilizing my great "skill" for holding grudges in a semi productive manner


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm into politics I just think it's a crock of siht


----------



## Wookie (Mar 26, 2011)

Jannico said:


> It's only compulsory to vote if you enroll.
> 
> I didn't and I'm never voting.


 
But if you're an Australian citizen over the age of 18 I think it is in offence not to enroll isn't it?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 26, 2011)

Wookie said:


> But if you're an Australian citizen over the age of 18 I think it is in offence not to enroll isn't it?


 It is but they can't actually fine you unless you are enrolled and don't vote, happy little loophole.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'll put it to you this way

Even if i was enrolled, I still wouldn't vote and cop the fine.


----------



## chase77 (Mar 26, 2011)

I can understand peoples frustrations with politicians and as a labor voter that voted for the libs today, i hope barry can do a better job. if you dont vote, surely you give up your right to complain about government. a single vote doesn't count for much but with so many people that dont vote, if they got together they could have an influence in the upper house. i voted for the libs in the lower house but voted for one of the minorities in the upper house.

chase


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 26, 2011)

If you vote for minorities their preferences go to labor or liberal, if you vote labor or liberal its coke or pepsi.


----------



## Renenet (Mar 26, 2011)

I definitely would. I feel lucky to live in a country where I have the right to vote and can do so peacefully. Thanks to democracy I am free to live my life as I choose; the least I can do in return is pay attention to the issues and vote as I see fit. Democracy is at its best when informed citizens participate. We employ our government and we need to make the choice as carefully as any manager hiring an employee. Too much apathy and we might as well have a dictatorship.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't see it as apathetic, I see it as not wanting to vote for people who care more about what corporations and big business want than the people that voted for them. As long as the two party system has a stranglehold on the political system, I won't be voting.


----------



## Wookie (Mar 26, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> I don't see it as apathetic, I see it as not wanting to vote for people who care more about what corporations and big business want than the people that voted for them. As long as the two party system has a stranglehold on the political system, I won't be voting.


 
But the "stranglehold" won't be released til people like yourself who are obviously against it go and vote them out. I'm a sex party guy myself. I wish they would change their name, they'd get a heap more people onside because their policies are pretty solid. Greens ones would send the country broke IMO, and its always going to be a pretty safe bet with labor or liberal.


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Mar 27, 2011)

This is the first time I have actually voted in about 4 years.

I am enrolled

I have never copped a fine

either way I have a few 'excuses' up my sleeve... 

I voted 1 for the No Parking Metre Party and 2 for the Outdoor Recreation Party... just for ****s and giggles.



Wookie said:


> I'm a sex party guy myself. I wish they would change their name, they'd get a heap more people onside because their policies are pretty solid.



Sex party wasn't on the ballot paper for the state election.. otherwise I would have voted for them.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 27, 2011)

I wish it wasn't compulsory! At that rate neither Labor or the Greens would ever get in again! :lol:


----------



## Australis (Mar 27, 2011)

handed in blank form


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Mar 27, 2011)

Never enrolled, dont plan to either.


----------



## sesa-sayin (Mar 27, 2011)

the election is over..darkness has vanished. lights are on again after 17 years........into the public sector, go the hatchet-man. go you good thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jack (Mar 27, 2011)

sesa-sayin said:


> the election is over..darkness has vanished. lights are on again after 17 years........into the public sector, go the hatchet-man. go you good thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


you seem to be happy that fellow australians will be joining the unemployed masses



Jannico said:


> It's only compulsory to vote if you enroll.
> 
> I didn't and I'm never voting.



quite depressing when so many young people your age give their lives to do so in less well off countries


----------



## shellfisch (Mar 27, 2011)

jack said:


> quite depressing when so many young people your age give their lives to do so in less well off countries



yep


----------



## abnrmal91 (Mar 27, 2011)

I find it stupid that people don't realise how lucky we are to be able to vote freely. If someone doesn't vote they then forfeit the right to complain about any political descision or tax that is introduced.


----------



## Khagan (Mar 27, 2011)

I went just to get my name marked off, then drew my own boxes and labeled them silly stuff voting 1 in it . Win win, cause no fine for you and no one gets a vote.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 27, 2011)

People who say all the parties are the same are clueless! If you don't vote, then don't whinge... and please, for the love of the people who do care, stick to your Mickey-mouse votes and leave the grown-ups to make the right decisions for you (because with or without your vote, it's going to happen anyway) :twisted:

Ps: Mickey-mouse can't get in. He's not real!


----------



## Khagan (Mar 27, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> People who say all the parties are the same are clueless!


 
It may be true to some extent, but they are the same in some ways at the same time. They both promise you the world while being elected and then once in almost never follow through with it. I'm still waiting for my improved internet Rudd promised :lol: .


----------



## Wookie (Mar 27, 2011)

Khagan said:


> It may be true to some extent, but they are the same in some ways at the same time. They both promise you the world while being elected and then once in almost never follow through with it. I'm still waiting for my improved internet Rudd promised :lol: .


 
A few things happened that stopped that, mainly 80% of Queensland flooding and getting hit by a cyclone. From my understanding they had the money set for that national broadband to go ahead. Didn't they?


----------



## Fusion-Reptiles (Mar 27, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> People who say all the parties are the same are clueless! If you don't vote, then don't whinge... and please, for the love of the people who do care, stick to your Mickey-mouse votes and leave the grown-ups to make the right decisions for you (because with or without your vote, it's going to happen anyway) :twisted:
> 
> Ps: Mickey-mouse can't get in. He's not real!



your the one who is clueless, simple fact is with Independents/greens/nationals etc etc giving the votes their party gets away to the 2 major party's anyway its pointless because the 2 majors win anyway... 
and "real" people are overrated sheep.


----------



## Wookie (Mar 27, 2011)

Otori said:


> your the one who is clueless, simple fact is with Independents/greens/nationals etc etc giving the votes their party gets away to the 2 major party's anyway its pointless because the 2 majors win anyway...
> and "real" people are overrated sheep.


 
Does that happen if you vote seats though?


----------



## Khagan (Mar 27, 2011)

Wookie said:


> A few things happened that stopped that, mainly 80% of Queensland flooding and getting hit by a cyclone. From my understanding they had the money set for that national broadband to go ahead. Didn't they?


 
Not really sure how a flooding of another state effects work in my state being done.. But for another example, how bout carbon tax? "I will not give a carbon tax if elected!" "Oh, surprise! Have a carbon tax guys."


----------



## Wookie (Mar 27, 2011)

Khagan said:


> Not really sure how a flooding of another state effects work in my state being done.. But for another example, how bout carbon tax? "I will not give a carbon tax if elected!" "Oh, surprise! Have a carbon tax guys."


 
I'll give you that one


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 27, 2011)

> quite depressing when so many young people your age give their lives to do so in less well off countries



Yer mate, my cousins served, the millittary is not defending australia so I don't see how they are fighting to protect my right to vote or not to vote. If so, please expain? Truly I would like to know


----------



## Wookie (Mar 27, 2011)

Jannico said:


> Yer mate, my cousins served, the millittary is not defending australia so I don't see how they are fighting to protect my right to vote or not to vote. If so, please expain? Truly I would like to know


 
Yes they are protecting your right to vote. The way I see it, its an affront to those who currently serve but moreso those that died in the great world wars to piss away the rights they died to protect. I know people in the military also, does that mean anything? I don't think so. I know a police officer too but that doesn't mean I can/should break the law.

Please don't take this as offending your cousin, respect to him for serving.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 27, 2011)

Wookie said:


> Yes they are protecting your right to vote. The way I see it, its an affront to those who currently serve but moreso those that died in the great world wars to piss away the rights they died to protect. I know people in the military also, does that mean anything? I don't think so. I know a police officer too but that doesn't mean I can/should break the law.
> 
> Please don't take this as offending your cousin, respect to him for serving.



What war are we currently fighting to protect our right to vote, I thought we were fighting to protect the USA's oil interests.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Mar 27, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> I find it stupid that people don't realise how lucky we are to be able to vote freely. If someone doesn't vote they then forfeit the right to complain about any political descision or tax that is introduced.


 
Not voting is a form of protest.


----------



## Wookie (Mar 27, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> What war are we currently fighting to protect our right to vote, I thought we were fighting to protect the USA's oil interests.


 
Our soldiers represent our country and our rights. So because we aren't constantly under threat of invasion they aren't our protectors?



Southern_Forest_Drag said:


> Not voting is a form of protest.


 
Trying to vote out the guys you don't like is an ever better form of protest . In the end, not voting helps those who you protest against. Does absolutely nothing, literally. Has 0 effect.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 27, 2011)

Otori said:


> your the one who is clueless, simple fact is with Independents/greens/nationals etc etc giving the votes their party gets away to the 2 major party's anyway its pointless because the 2 majors win anyway...
> and "real" people are overrated sheep.



What??? :lol: (take a breath and try and type slower.... it's not a ballot paper :lol


----------



## Khagan (Mar 27, 2011)

Wookie said:


> Trying to vote out the guys you don't like is an ever better form of protest . In the end, not voting helps those who you protest against. Does absolutely nothing, literally. Has 0 effect.


 
The problem is when your in the situation where you don't like the other person even more. Who do you vote for then lol? You can vote for the whatever no namers with no chance, but they only give preference to one side or the other of the bigger parties anyway so in the end you get no where.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 27, 2011)

Wookie said:


> Our soldiers represent our country and our rights. So because we aren't constantly under threat of invasion they aren't our protectors?


 
Not quite sure what your saying, yes our soldiers are supposed to be our protectors but the wars they are involved in at the moment have nothing to do with our protection and everything o do with US interests.


----------



## Wookie (Mar 27, 2011)

Khagan said:


> The problem is when your in the situation where you don't like the other person even more. Who do you vote for then lol? You can vote for the whatever no namers with no chance, but they only give preference to one side or the other of the bigger parties anyway so in the end you get no where.


 
You vote for the best option of the ones available. The best of the worst if you will. Surely thats a better option than not voting and throwing away the little chance you have of having your preferred option (best of the worst IYO) in power.



kaotikjezta said:


> The wars they are involved in at the moment have nothing to do with our protection and everything o do with US interests.



And what does that have to do with voting?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 27, 2011)

Wookie said:


> And what does that have to do with voting?



Nothing, but you were saying they are protecting my right to vote, how about my right not to vote.


----------



## Wookie (Mar 27, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> Nothing, but you were saying they are protecting my right to vote, how about my right not to vote.


 
Your right not to vote becomes void when you turn 18.


----------



## zack13 (Mar 27, 2011)

Jannico said:


> Yer mate, my cousins served, the millittary is not defending australia so I don't see how they are fighting to protect my right to vote or not to vote. If so, please expain? Truly I would like to know


 
I don't know what your cousin has to do with anything here it is quite clear he is saying people in countries less fortunate would give their lives to be able to vote out the people in power. Nothing to do with Australian troops.


----------



## jack (Mar 27, 2011)

zack13 said:


> I don't know what your cousin has to do with anything here it is quite clear he is saying people in countries less fortunate would give their lives to be able to vote out the people in power. Nothing to do with Australian troops.


 thankyou zack


----------



## hrafna (Mar 27, 2011)

i wouldn't vote if i had a choice, they keep screwing up the ballet forms! they keep forgetting the square with me next to it so i have to draw 1 in and place a 1 in the square every vote!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 27, 2011)

> I don't know what your cousin has to do with anything here it is quite clear he is saying people in countries less fortunate would give their lives to be able to vote out the people in power. Nothing to do with Australian troops.




Thanks Zac and Sorry Jack

The people in Egypt, the middle east and Libya are fighting for the right to vote for a democracy they are happy with. 

Whilst not voting is no where in the same calibar as literally fighting with your life, it is protesting.
I would love to vote for a political party that I am happy with but I'm not happy nor do I belive in the government, so I won't. 
I'd rather do something I believe in rather than an empty vote that means nothing to me.

I'm shutting my mouth before I get in tooo deep.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 27, 2011)

Jannico said:


> Thanks Zac and Sorry Jack
> 
> 
> I would love to vote for a political party that I am happy with but I'm not happy nor do I belive in the government, so I won't.
> ...



I know what you mean


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 27, 2011)

Haven't read all the posts so I hope this hasn't already been mentioned. 

Quote from Charles Bukowski (my favourite American poet)

"Polotics is a choice between cold ***** and warm *****."


----------



## big_head (Mar 27, 2011)

Not voting is essentially voting for the current party in power. Those that say voting for minorities is infact voting for the 2 majors is not entirely true. If they win their seat, the give their preference to the majors, but if it becomes a balance of power thing (like we have federally), they essentially have the final say. Why you would not exercise your democratic right is beyond me. saying 'none of them appeal to me' is a cop out. I bet those saying it cant name 10, let alone every policy that EVERY political party running in their electorate has.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Mar 27, 2011)

We're lucky that we can vote so easily. We're lucky we can vote. Period. In America, people line up for a whole day to do it. Here, if you judge the timing, there is no queue. It would take 15 minutes max. In Libya, people are dying because they want to have our simple privilege. That's right, it is a privilege. We take it for granted that we don't have a corrupt voting system. Your are all selfish.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 27, 2011)

LullabyLizard said:


> We're lucky that we can vote so easily. We're lucky we can vote. Period. In America, people line up for a whole day to do it. Here, if you judge the timing, there is no queue. It would take 15 minutes max. In Libya, people are dying because they want to have our simple privilege. That's right, it is a privilege. We take it for granted that we don't have a corrupt voting system. Your are all selfish.



How do you know the voting system is not corrupt


----------



## Wookie (Mar 27, 2011)

Jannico said:


> nor do I belive in the government


 
LOL, what else do you propose?


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Mar 27, 2011)

Wookie said:


> Your right not to vote becomes void when you turn 18.


 
I thought we lived in a "free country" though?
Im not going to enrol and im not going to pay the fines, Sheriffs deparment will only go to court if i exceed $5,000 worth of fines so im in the clear.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Mar 27, 2011)

Southern_Forest_Drag said:


> I thought we lived in a "free country" though?
> Im not going to enrol and im not going to pay the fines, Sheriffs deparment will only go to court if i exceed $5,000 worth of fines so im in the clear.



We became a free country by people fighting for it. The reason we are a democracy is because people defended our right to be free. I can't believe to arrogance of people that are so short sighted. They can't look back and realise how important it was for all the soldiers that have died, died defending our freedom. We should be happy that we can vote for who we won't and not be forced to follow under a dictatorship. 

Do you know anyone that fought in WWII? Why were they there? 
They were defending democracy and freedom. Thats why they were there.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Mar 27, 2011)

Wookie said:


> LOL, what else do you propose?


 
Anarchism would be a far better long term approach, however atm i agree we havn't evolved far enough as a society to implement it. Still need government to spread the wealth from the rich to the poor (although they do a **** job at that) and lock up criminals etc.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Mar 27, 2011)

Don't worry anarchism, communism will be the next solution its really far. It works wonders in China, Russia lol
Why are people against democracy?

How would we be better of with anarchism?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 27, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> We became a free country by people fighting for it. The reason we are a democracy is because people defended our right to be free. I can't believe to arrogance of people that are so short sighted. They can't look back and realise how important it was for all the soldiers that have died, died defending our freedom. We should be happy that we can vote for who we won't and not be forced to follow under a dictatorship.
> 
> Do you know anyone that fought in WWII? Why were they there?
> They were defending democracy and freedom. Thats why they were there.



I thought most of them died because they were used as cannon fodder for the British government. Just like we are being used now for the illegal wars perpetrated by the US. We were a democracy long before WWI and WWII. Are any of us really free, e relinquish our freedoim as soon as our parents register our birth and we become property of the state, we are all willing slaves to corporations at the end of the day but hey, that's a whole different thread.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Mar 27, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> We became a free country by people fighting for it. The reason we are a democracy is because people defended our right to be free. I can't believe to arrogance of people that are so short sighted. They can't look back and realise how important it was for all the soldiers that have died, died defending our freedom. We should be happy that we can vote for who we won't and not be forced to follow under a dictatorship.
> 
> Do you know anyone that fought in WWII? Why were they there?
> They were defending democracy and freedom. Thats why they were there.


 
Thanks for the history lesson champ, i was lucky enough to have been given every opportunity at life including schooling so you can stop being condescending. Arrogance, Short sighted? maybe you need to open your eyes and see where "democracy" has gotten us. Im not going to go into wars or ill receive an infraction.

As to your question yes, both my grandfathers served in WWII and my Uncle is currently servng as a Lt Colonel. Politics is one area i stray away from in family discussions.


----------



## bump73 (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow after reading some of the some of the responses to this thread i'm actually really glad some of you are electing not to vote, therefore not having a say in how the country is run.....

Ben


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 27, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> Just like we are being used now for the illegal wars perpetrated by the US.



Illegal? Or because the UN are a bunch of limpwristed prawns who happily dwell in the depths of inaction?.....err I think it's definitely the latter! The UN are quite happy to see people like Gaddafi & Hussein torture and gas their own people while they play in-house politics! Yet the U.S are screamed at when they don't intervene. Seems there are plenty of hypocrites out there! Then we have the sheep out there squealing its for the oil! Yep, I'm loving those cheap fuel prices right now! Basking in it actually!


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Mar 27, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Don't worry anarchism, communism will be the next solution its really far. It works wonders in China, Russia lol
> Why are people against democracy?
> 
> How would we be better of with anarchism?


 
"Democracy substitutes election by the incompetent many for the corrupt few"
We dont even live in a true democracy look at the internet censorship Stephen Conroy is trying to implement..one of many thousands of examples.
In our "democratic" society the unbalanced distribution of wealth is a joke look at the poverty line. 
Democracy is a horrible form of Government. It's not bad in theory, but neither was Communism hey?



LullabyLizard said:


> We're lucky that we can vote so easily. We're lucky we can vote. Period. In America, people line up for a whole day to do it. Here, if you judge the timing, there is no queue. It would take 15 minutes max. In Libya, people are dying because they want to have our simple privilege. That's right, it is a privilege. We take it for granted that we don't have a corrupt voting system. Your are all selfish.



 your 16, when you leave school and arn't force fed your opinions ill toss you a response.


----------



## Wookie (Mar 27, 2011)

Southern_Forest_Drag said:


> I thought we lived in a "free country" though?


 
Wooo free country! I can rape and pillage because its a free country !



Southern_Forest_Drag said:


> your eyes and see where "democracy" has gotten us.


 
One of the greatest countries in the world in my opinion.



Southern_Forest_Drag said:


> your 16, when you leave school and arn't force fed your opinions ill toss you a response.


 
And you're 20. Long time before either of our words hold much weight mate.


----------



## bump73 (Mar 27, 2011)

Southern_Forest_Drag said:


> your 16, when you leave school and arn't force fed your opinions ill toss you a response.


 

BAHAHAHAHAH!!!!

You're 20yo mate, and let me guess finished school, went straight to uni? 

What makes you think your opinion is so much more valuable?

Ben


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Mar 27, 2011)

Wookie said:


> Wooo free country! I can rape and pillage because its a free country !



"Democracy substitutes election by the incompetent many for the corrupt few" really rings true 




Wookie said:


> And you're 20. Long time before either of our words hold much weight mate.



Agreed 100%, however at 20 you have more experience in real life especially if you have travelled etc, and you arn't fed your opinions through history class.



bump73 said:


> BAHAHAHAHAH!!!!
> 
> You're 20yo mate, and let me guess finished school, went straight to uni?
> 
> ...


 
Lets not make assumputions about people, I know its hard but try?
My opinion is an opinion and holds the exact same value? dont think i said my opinion was of a higher value? im just saying im not going to dignify that with a response.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 27, 2011)

Well i am a lot older than 20 for what it's worth.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 27, 2011)

At least with a democracy we're allowed to whinge about a democracy :lol:


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 27, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> At least with a democracy we're allowed to whinge about a democracy :lol:


I'll pay that


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 27, 2011)

Wookie said:


> LOL, what else do you propose?



A benign dictaorship would be ideal but there is no such thing.

Democracy is less than ideal but it is better than many alternatives. The problem is the election of people for short terms and their vision is short term.


----------



## Jackrabbit (Mar 27, 2011)

Jannico said:


> It's only compulsory to vote if you enroll.
> 
> I didn't and I'm never voting.


 
so you don't ever complain about who is screwing us over either right?

Since you don't vote you have no right to complain about anything they do.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 27, 2011)

Jackrabbit said:


> so you don't ever complain about who is screwing us over either right?
> 
> Since you don't vote you have no right to complain about anything they do.



And the point of complaining would be what, if people complain they say we're the government we can do what we want. The idea that the government works for the people is just that an idea.


----------



## Jackrabbit (Mar 27, 2011)

Southern_Forest_Drag said:


> Still need government to spread the wealth from the rich to the poor.


 
That's not what our government is about. that is called Socialism. A great form of government if only it could be implemented without the corruption that inevitably follows and allows those in power to keep all the money taken from the rich for themselves.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Mar 27, 2011)

Jackrabbit said:


> That's not what our government is about. that is called Socialism. A great form of government if only it could be implemented without the corruption that inevitably follows and allows those in power to keep all the money taken from the rich for themselves.


 
Might not be what the government is about but its still a function, hence why the rich get taxed more and we have centrelink.




Jackrabbit said:


> so you don't ever complain about who is screwing us over either right?
> 
> Since you don't vote you have no right to complain about anything they do



You sound like my mum, regardless if i vote or not the government serves parliament and parliament serve the people, so if they dont provide responsible/representitive government im going to complain as thats their job?


----------



## abnrmal91 (Mar 27, 2011)

It's the job the voting public gave them.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Mar 27, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> It's the job the voting public gave them.


 
so?
Its the job they serve for the AUSTRALIAN people, irrespective if i vote or not.


----------



## toximac (Mar 27, 2011)

I vote for no one - put in ballot box empty - then they have to work for my vote.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Mar 28, 2011)

yeah i have never voted , and wont ! these corrupt reigmes into government !!!!!!

never enrolled never voted and never done the census


----------



## mysteryman (Mar 28, 2011)

i always vote, but sometimes i think "what's the point?" either way you get a politician (lowest of lows)

sometimes u just have to suck it up and vote for the lesser of 2 evils


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 28, 2011)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> yeah i have never voted , and wont ! these corrupt reigmes into government !!!!!!
> 
> never enrolled never voted and never done the census



Same, never done the census


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 28, 2011)

> Don't worry anarchism, communism will be the next solution its really far. It works wonders in China, Russia lol
> Why are people against democracy?



China and Russia are no-where near close forms of Communism
Just like Australia and America and not "truly" democratic.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Mar 28, 2011)

it doesnt matter who you vote for the deals are done in the backrooms without our knowledge !

just remember the greens carbon tax deal that was done with labour !!!

preferances - !

and with the census !

they want to know everything about you ! like i am gunna give them that !

if your into US elections check out the ( skull and bones ) they run candidates in different partys to manage america to suite them !!!

CHECK OUT THIS YOU TUBE VIDEO FROM PRINCETON UNIVERSITY 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZws98jw67g


----------



## Kurto (Mar 28, 2011)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> yeah i have never voted , and wont ! these corrupt reigmes into government !!!!!!
> 
> never enrolled never voted and never done the census


 
if they ever check your tax against your enrolment records; ie they audit you. YOU WILL HAVE TO PAY FOR EVERY ELECTION YOU HAVE MISSED.

It not a joke. The government will take you to the cleaners.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 28, 2011)

Kurto said:


> if they ever check your tax against your enrolment records; ie they audit you. YOU WILL HAVE TO PAY FOR EVERY ELECTION YOU HAVE MISSED.
> 
> It not a joke. The government will take you to the cleaners. I have seen it happen



How can they check enrollment records when you have never been enrolled


----------



## Kurto (Mar 28, 2011)

every worker has a TFN.. When you get audited they just run your name through the system... 

then they pose the question.... why are you 40 yrs old and not enrolled with the election office?

It's pretty basic.. It's illegal to be an Australian citizen, over the age of 18 and not be enrolled to vote.

It always amazes me when people think they are smarter than the system. Make no mistake, it's the best run business in the country..

You can run the gauntlet if you want, but if you get done, you'll be bent over..


----------



## dadaman (Mar 28, 2011)

I have never voted. Actually, I have never registered to vote. I don't care much for it. After all, we don't really have good choices and you will never hear me complain about the idiots running the State or Country.


----------



## Jackrabbit (Mar 28, 2011)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> yeah i have never voted , and wont ! these corrupt reigmes into government !!!!!!
> 
> never enrolled never voted and never done the census


 
so does that make you cool? or non conformist. Imagine if everybody did that, where would the country be? I do it all so I can complain about how %&$*#( up the country is because not everyone pulls their weight.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 28, 2011)

Jackrabbit said:


> so does that make you cool? or non conformist. Imagine if everybody did that, where would the country be? I do it all so I can complain about how %&$*#( up the country is because not everyone pulls their weight.



I don't know where it would be, lets try it and find out.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Mar 29, 2011)

Kurto said:


> every worker has a TFN.. When you get audited they just run your name through the system...
> 
> then they pose the question.... why are you 40 yrs old and not enrolled with the election office?
> 
> ...


 
Kurto if there gunna bust me mate they can get me on better stuff than 18 years of not being enrolled to vote !!!

Jackrabbit ! your rite i am cool ? 

not conforming to enrolling and filling out census is my choice !!

why dont i vote and never will you may ask

I DONT GIVE A JACK !


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 29, 2011)

Well I must be good at running the gauntlet because I've been doing it for 19 years.


----------



## Wookie (Mar 29, 2011)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> I DONT GIVE A JACK !


 
You obviously do otherwise you'd no longer be an australian citizen.



kaotikjezta said:


> Well I must be good at running the gauntlet because I've been doing it for 19 years.


 
I just cant fathom why you'd give up your voice?

And whats with all the corruption talk guys?



kaotikjezta said:


> And the point of complaining would be what, if people complain they say we're the government we can do what we want. The idea that the government works for the people is just that an idea.


 
You complain and things get done. If there is a pothole and you ring up and complain it gets fixed. If you complain in the form of a vote then maybe your complaint would be heard


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 29, 2011)

i used to be scared of a red-haired monster called Elmo when I was a little kid, now I'm scared shytless of this new red-haired puppet called Julia Gillard with her strings being yanked by the nutbag Greens! 8)

Couldn't a few less of you have voted???


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 29, 2011)

Wookie said:


> You complain and things get done. If there is a pothole and you ring up and complain it gets fixed. If you complain in the form of a vote then maybe your complaint would be heard


How many fixed potholes is it going to take to fix this world up I wonder.


----------



## Wookie (Mar 29, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> How many fixed potholes is it going to take to fix this world up I wonder.


 
Was an example. Man we are a soft community. We have **** awesome. Smile people. Our country is rad . We have nothing to bitch about.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't understand why people are so against Australia being a functioning democracy. Take a look around the world see how their governments are functioning. I don't think they are doing that bad of a job.


----------



## saximus (Mar 29, 2011)

Forcing people to vote just makes no sense to me. The point of democracy is that everyone is free to have their own voice about who should run the country. So why is it that I am not free to not voice an opinion? For the last couple of years I put empty ballot papers in the box and will continue to for the foreseeable future. My vote is meaningless because I am not (and have no intentions of becoming) educated well enough in this topic to know everything about every party's policies. So even if I vote it will likely end up being for someone who I don't entirely agree with. Those who care and read everything and understand everything are the ones who should be voting because they are the ones whose votes will be cast for the right reasons.


----------



## Wookie (Mar 29, 2011)

saximus said:


> Forcing people to vote just makes no sense to me. The point of democracy is that everyone is free to have their own voice about who should run the country. So why is it that I am not free to not voice an opinion? For the last couple of years I put empty ballot papers in the box and will continue to for the foreseeable future. My vote is meaningless because I am not (and have no intentions of becoming) educated well enough in this topic to know everything about every party's policies. So even if I vote it will likely end up being for someone who I don't entirely agree with. Those who care and read everything and understand everything are the ones who should be voting because they are the ones whose votes will be cast for the right reasons.


 
Thats well said. I see you're not one of the ones who just wanna "suck it to the man" by not voting :lol:


----------



## abnrmal91 (Mar 29, 2011)

The idea of keeping a democracy fair is that everyone must have a say when it comes to voting.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Mar 29, 2011)

saximus said:


> Forcing people to vote just makes no sense to me. The point of democracy is that everyone is free to have their own voice about who should run the country. So why is it that I am not free to not voice an opinion? For the last couple of years I put empty ballot papers in the box and will continue to for the foreseeable future. My vote is meaningless because I am not (and have no intentions of becoming) educated well enough in this topic to know everything about every party's policies. So even if I vote it will likely end up being for someone who I don't entirely agree with. Those who care and read everything and understand everything are the ones who should be voting because they are the ones whose votes will be cast for the right reasons.


 
The compulsory vote system is the only true demoncracy system. All over the world, people are at war with dictatorships and sacrificing their lives just so they so they can have the ability to shape their own country and have their voice heard. Libya is a good example at the moment. Here in Australia, we have people who take it all for granted.

Why not vote for the needs of others? Why be so self centred? Why not vote for a party that best aligns with the principles that you agree with.

Travel overseas and see the little voice general members of the public have. In America, the voice of one person can be very hard to hear. The system is very bearucratic. In Australia, we have the ability to visit out local electrate office and voice our concerns. There is less dominance of corporations and more desicions made by the general public. The general public have a much more powerful voice in Australia, which is attributed to the compulsory system of voting. 

I cant stress enough, that being given the ability to vote and to be heard, to bring about change is fundamental for a society.

People who *dont* vote, must be entirely content with all aspects of society and believe that the current system at all its levels is completely perfect.


----------



## saximus (Mar 29, 2011)

For a start I don't appreciate being called an idiot for having an opinion that differs from yours. 
I'm not entirely content with all aspects of society but I also believe that voting in a new government won't change everything (in fact from what I've seen it changes very little). I am happy with my life and I just figure things will go the way they go with or without my input as to who is in charge. Now that Labor has been removed from NSW government after 16 years I guess we will get a chance to see how much difference there really can be. If I am proven wrong then I will consider changing my view but as history shows that is pretty unlikely.


> In America, the voice of one person can be very hard to hear. The system is very bearucratic. In Australia, we have the ability to visit out local electrate office and voice our concerns.


You obviously haven't dealt with the DECCW


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 29, 2011)

> Forcing people to vote just makes no sense to me. The point of democracy is that everyone is free to have their own voice about who should run the country. So why is it that I am not free to not voice an opinion? For the last couple of years I put empty ballot papers in the box and will continue to for the foreseeable future. My vote is meaningless because I am not (and have no intentions of becoming) educated well enough in this topic to know everything about every party's policies. So even if I vote it will likely end up being for someone who I don't entirely agree with. Those who care and read everything and understand everything are the ones who should be voting because they are the ones whose votes will be cast for the right reasons.



Well said dude


----------



## SYNeR (Mar 30, 2011)

It definitely could be much worse. We could be, for instance, living under a theocratic system.
This, however, does not make (our form of) democracy immune to criticism.

The generalised aim of humanity should be to increase standards of happiness and general wellbeing, however comparing
and contrasting with other nations and retrospectively looking at our own political system and talking about how lucky
we are does not help much to set our sights and aim for further improvement (as grateful as I am that we do have a democracy of sorts).

Whenever I've tried to follow Australian politics (I vote), I feel utterly helpless with which party to choose.
All I'm met with is media spin and rather vague policies or policies I don't like. I find it appauling the ways in which Labor and Liberal treat women's rights,
gay rights, etc. And the nature in which our leaders seem to bend to conservative values and are far from secular.

I'd vote for the Greens if they weren't so radical in regards to environmental issues and appeal to emotions instead of rational, clear-thinking reasoning.
As soon as I find a party I like, I find some policy or policies of theirs that make me lose hope.

The Sex Party seem okay (although their preferences go to Greens), and The Secular Party too. The problem is, when I vote for such smaller parties it all feels ultimately futile and wasted.


----------



## Sun-Que (Mar 30, 2011)

Wookie said:


> But if you're an Australian citizen over the age of 18 I think it is in offence not to enroll isn't it?


 
I'm pretty sure it is.. I know the pamphlet I got sent out when I turned 18 warned of fines etc if I didn't enroll, and I actually had the state government investigate me for not voting in the local election a few years back.



SYNeR said:


> The problem is, when I vote for such smaller parties it all feels ultimately futile and wasted.



Even though the preferences go to the larger parties, when people vote for the minorities they still get some form of funding and a foot in the door right?


----------

